# Any reliable way to predict adult size/weight?



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there really any reliable way to predict (other than seeing the sire and dam, which in my case is not possible - rescue pup) how large a pup is likely to be as an adult? Diablo (WGSD/wolf hybrid neutered male) is 10 months old and 88 lbs. I adopted him from the SPCA at 6 months - he has gained about 35# in the four months that I've had him. I am just curious - my female ended up gaining 9 lbs. between her 2nd and 3rd year. Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do you have pictures of him? Particularly from the side, top? I think structure makes a difference as does owner perception of what is a good weight-that impacts predictions because we tend to self fulfill that idea.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I do, but I am having trouble posting them to photobucket. Diablo is very solid - I'll try to post them again.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This curves can help, first is for large dogs and second for giant dogs.

Be aware that they are in Kilograms 

http://www.todoperro.es/consejos/grande.pdf
http://www.todoperro.es/consejos/enorme.pdf


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

hanks - Diablo is off the chart (300 days old - 40 kilos) for the large dogs, but he is definitely not a giant breed (GSD/wolf).


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for the typo - Thanks!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

large or giant doesn't necessarrilly meant "breeds" per se. It just take into consideration that bigger dogs grow slower than large or medium, therefore the curve is different. If your pup is already off the large chart, you may consider the Giant chart, even it the wolf is crossed with a GSD.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks - his haunches are broader and more "wolfish" and his body is thicker than a purebred GSD - this is most evident when he walks or runs, especially walking next to my female GSD. She is much sleeker (even at 90#) and has the familiar walk/trot of the GSD and Diablo "lumbers" along. Whatever weight and size he becomes, he is very sweet and we love him!


----------

